# Interview on the veterinary medicine



## Hedgieluff<3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello. As part of my research project on the career of veterinary medicine, I would like to ask any vets that might be members on this site a few questions. If you reply as soon as posibble it would be much appreciated.

1. What parts of your education do you see as relevant to this position?

2. What do you wish you had known before pursuing this career?

3.What skills and qualities do you need for this position?

4. If you could offer advice to someone who wants to enter the Field, what advice would you give?

5. What was/is the most difficult part of your career?

6. What is the best part of your job?

7. What percent of your job is impacted by your ability to communicate by writing and by speaking?

8.What was the most beneficial course you took in college or high school and why was it beneficial?

9. What got you interested in this career?

10. Do you see a good future for those who would like to pursue the veterinary career?

Thank you very much for your time. You answers are greatly valued.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi. So glad that you are interested in veterinary care. I don't think that there are any vets in this forum though.  It might be a good idea to call your vet and ask them for a phone interview or ask if you could email those questions. They are interesting questions. I'd like to know how your report turns out.


----------

